# RAID 5 rebuilding problem!



## techshan (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

Today we fixed the new 146GB SAS drive to our HP PROLIANT ML 370 G5 server with windows sbs 2003 sp2 .Our RAID5 with 3 disks ( 146 GB each) degraded last week .So we replaced the new drive hotplug in the server and in the hp system mangement homepage it showed 15 % complete in Percent Rebuild Complete section and stuck there for a long time.

When I logout and relogin to the same page , now it is showing in Status section : Ready for rebuild and in Percent Rebuild Complete section : Not Available

Still the logical drive with down arrow yellow mark is visible.

How to rebuild now? Shall I restart the server?

Please advise

And also the latest status is at

http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/ProLia...ld-RAID5-in-HP-PROLIANT-ML370-G5/td-p/5544761


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It should rebuild the array by itself with a degraded RAID 5 array. Depending on how much data there is it could take a while. Did you replace the defective drive with the same make, model and part number as well as size?


----------



## techshan (Feb 17, 2008)

The model ,manufacturer-HP and size all are same.Part number is compatible Dual port HP drive


----------

